# Freezing Monofilament



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

So when I get really bored, I tie leaders. So many at a time, that for most tournaments, I have no pre-rigging to do because I have done so much ahead of time. As for some free time I am going to have on my spring break next week, I figured I would sit on the dock and rig naturals (more specifically, spanish, mullet, and squid (sword rigs) ). It got me to thinking, can you freeze leaders? We get a lot of our naturals pre-riggedfrom Baitmasters down in south Florida, and I am 100% sure those sit in our bait freezer, and it doesn't seem to affect the mono, but I could be wrong. So, is it ok to freeze leaders?


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I would think freezing once would be ok but i don't think I would refreeze one and trust it on big fish. I couldn't find anything online. You might call your leader company and ask them if they've ever tested their leaders after freezing.

Since you'll be on spring break, freeze a few and keep a few standards from the same coil. Test some of the frozen ones against the standards. Let a few thaw out , refreeze them and test them. It might not be scientific but it should give you a pretty good idea how they hold up.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I mean it's gotta work; Baitmasters sends us our mullet and spanish pre-rigged and frozen, and we've never had a leader fail.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

There ya go! I still would be reluctant to refreeze them but I'm no chemist.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

try and talk with brant peacher about it... he is a rep for ande monofilament and owner hooks. he should know a little something about preservation of hooks and leader material.

personal experience: ive rigged plenty of ballyhoo and spanish days (or even a week or two) before tournaments and frozen them. never had a problem, but we never ran any tests on the line after it was frozen. good luck!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

On another note, I wouldn't trust a pre-rig when big money is on the line.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/8/2008)*On another note, I wouldn't trust a pre-rig when big money is on the line.




We have had great succcess with the pre-rigs. I still check all of them though to make sure leaders actually made it thru hook eyes, etc. The only ones we get from Baitmasters though are the mullets and spanish.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

Unless you are freezing your baits and leaders to around say -150 deg below 0 C, you won't have any problems. There is no water in the nylon line, which does not freeze, so no expansion and contraction to weaken the line. I cannot comment on what would happen if you used liquid Nitrogen but I assume you don't have that at the dock.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

when fishing in norway or denmark on the winter the line often gets covered in a solid 2 inch ice block. it doesnt effect it at all. never had any problems withe my leaders or main line. acually i didnt even had problems with braided line.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd be more concerned about heat. Seems storing mono in the garage or on the boat results in it becoming brittle.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, this is a bit out there but here is some data on the use of fibers in concrete, to include Monofilament, it suggests that there was no degradation of the fiber after repeated freeze/thaw cycles. Some additional links are included in ref. data. 



Title: Freeze/thaw durability in concrete with fibre additions

Author(s): A.E. Richardson

Journal: Structural Survey

ISSN: 0263-080X

Year: 2003 Volume: 21 Issue: 5 Page: 225 - 233

DOI: 10.1108/02630800310511569

Publisher: MCB UP Ltd

Abstract: From recent laboratory research monofilament and fibrillated polypropylene fibres were used in structural concrete and have been tested against 150 freeze/thaw cycles. The findings show monofilament fibres to play a significant role in protecting the concrete matrix against the forces encountered. External cube integrity was shown to be a poor indicator of structural condition. A significant aspect of the work is the range of tests applied to the freeze/thaw concrete cubes against the control sample. Strong evidence of condition was obtained from ultrasonic, compressive strength and weight loss. Surface scaling was not a satisfactory indication of the structural condition of the concrete.

Keywords: Concretes, Durability, Fibre testing, Freezing

Article Type: Case study

Article URL: http://www.emeraldinsight.com/10.1108/02630800310511569



Where the heck is Tunaman when you need em... 





:usaflag


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have frozen mono leaders plenty of times and have never had a hickup out of any of them. As far as whether to use pre-rigged baits or rig your own I say if its a company with as good a reputation as bait masters I don't think I'd worry to much. I would still try to rig my own but you always have somthing to fall back on should the local bait shop be out of ballyhoo and spanish macks.


----------

